# Iron supplements



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi,
Could you help clarify things for me?
I have been prescribed iron tablets, but am finding them hard to take because of constipation.  
Is the amount of iron in pregnacare the same?/enough?
If the amount in pregnacare isnt enough, can I take Spatone supplements as well as pregnacare?


I would love to be able to get my iron this way rather than the doc's tablets, if possible.


Many thanks,
Bump


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry, I don't know your history or what you are prescribed.

Are you pregnant, if so how many weeks?

Are you anaemic, if so what is your haemaglobin level?

What have you been prescribed - is it ferrous sulphate 200mg three times a day?

Pregnacare contains 17mg of elemental iron per tablet. Spatone about 5mg. Ferrous sulphate 200mg is about 65mg elemental iron. 

If it is for the prevention of anaemia then supplements ok. If it is for the treatment of anaemia then proper amounts from prescribed tablets might be needed. Discuss with the prescriber.

If you are having side effects then you can take laxatives for constipation or switch to another salt like ferrous fumarate as some people find this better.


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry Hazel,
I am 20 wks and the tablets are prescribed just to prevent anaemia.  I have been prescribed ferrous sulphate, 200mg, once a day.  I take it from the quantities you have stated below, that I could take the pregnacare and also occasionally top up with spatone?


Many thanks,
Bump


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can't tell you to stop a prescribed medicine without talking to the prescriber. 
You would not overload with iron from what you suggest though..... unless you had a rare iron storage disorder of course!


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks


----------

